# Any March 2013 Babies?



## rubiemckinney

I am cautiously expecting. I would be due March 25, 2013. I a cautious because my beta was only a "5" two days ago very low hcg beta. I took another one today and I hope that I get an increase, double or even triple. It is rather early as my LMP was June 18, 2012 and I am not even late, as we speak. So, I'd like to meet other moms due in March and compare signs and symptoms of pregnancy. Good luck and all the best!

LMP 6-18-2012
Femara CD 3-7 2.5 mg
US on CD 12 2 mature follies on right side--26.9 and 20.5
trigger hcg CD 13 
cancelled IUI 
timed intercourse
P4 8dpo 48.9
11DPO low hcg beta of "5"


----------



## Bettydraper

Hi there! sounds like i'm in the same boat - very cautiously pregnant. My period isn't due until Thursday but I've had about 5 BFPs so far (probably more, those ICs are very addictive). Went for a blood test this morning and will get some numbers tomorrow. I've never been past 5 weeks before so hoping that this one sticks.

If all goes well, I'll be de 23rd March - god that seems like a long time away!

How did you get on? fingers (and everythig) crossed for us!


----------



## LouiseSix

Hi I'm due March 23rd and just got my bfp 3 days ago. 

Symptoms so far are sore boobs and a very bloated stomach - I look pregnant!


----------



## jaynehard74

Hi, I too am cautiously pregnant, I am due March and am between 4 - 6 weeks pregnant. No idea of dates because I have conceived straight after miscarriage and haven't had an AF. I am going to do a clearblue digital test tomorrow which may help and have an early scan on the 1st August. 

The scan seems a lifetime away, neve rmind the due date :)

I am bloated, have sore boobs and am really tired. I also can't stop eating because when I do I feel sick! If I get through this pregnancy I will be huge!


----------



## LouiseSix

Jayne that's what happened to me with my first pregnancy. The only thing that stopped me feeling sick was eating. So I kept eating and eating and eating thinking that it would all balance out when I started being sick but... that never happened! So I just put on lots of weight. Ooops!

Wishing you and happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## jaynehard74

LouiseSix said:


> Jayne that's what happened to me with my first pregnancy. The only thing that stopped me feeling sick was eating. So I kept eating and eating and eating thinking that it would all balance out when I started being sick but... that never happened! So I just put on lots of weight. Ooops!
> 
> Wishing you and happy and healthy 9 months.

Hi Louise, I may end up like a house, think I better just feel ill :) My son is 10 and it took me 5 years to lose the weight!

Wishing you a healthy 9 months too :hugs:

I think I am due around the 22nd March, clearblue digi said 2-3 which means I am 4 - 5 weeks. Hoping this little bean sticks :)


----------



## SunflowerMama

can I join you ladies too? I am 39 and expecting my second baby.



LouiseSix said:


> Hi I'm due March 23rd and just got my bfp 3 days ago.
> 
> Symptoms so far are sore boobs and a very bloated stomach - I look pregnant!

LS, I haven't done the dating scan yet, but am tentatively 23rd March too. God, horribly sore and heavy boobs and a big fat tummy :blush: My neighbours are already giving me the looks wondering what's up with me...lol


----------



## jaynehard74

Hi Sunflower,

My belly is huge too! couldn't wait to get home from work tonight and put my pj bottoms on! I have been breathing in all day!

:)


----------



## LouiseSix

Hey! My stomach is a bit flatter again but today someone asked me if I was pregnant - they thought I gad a glow about me!


----------



## Libbysmum

LouiseSix said:


> Hey! My stomach is a bit flatter again but today someone asked me if I was pregnant - they thought I gad a glow about me!

I am due March 6th or March 8th depending on the dr or sonographers dates they gave me....this is my 2nd pregnancy and I had no idea I was even pregnant as pretty much no symptoms at all. 
My first born I had symptoms from the get go...even before my monthly cycle was due...dizzy, irritable, hungry as all heck...tired like crazy!
This one is a walk in the park so far and am praying that it stays nice as first time round was HORRID!


----------



## Libbysmum

it is fluid I think...bloating fluid...it is horrible not to be able to put your pjamas on though...how is everyones chest areas? Expanding? Uncomfortable to wear your nice bra's?


----------



## SunflowerMama

JayneHard, LouiseSix,

My tummy is also feeling a little flatter today and the boobies are not as bad as yesterday. The latest this morning was weepiness:cry:....God, I woke up asking DH if I can complain and then gave him a big speech on how he needs to get back home early in the evenings...poor guy looked so lost. He took a while to realise where all this was coming from. :shrug:
This moodiness and crying is the only thing I really really hate about pregnancy. :dohh:


----------



## SunflowerMama

Libbysmum said:


> how is everyones chest areas? Expanding? Uncomfortable to wear your nice bra's?

yes, yes, yes!! my DH keeps staring and pulling my leg about the size every day now :haha: Have warned him not to even think about coming anywhere near or he's getting whacked on the head! 
I don't remember how long this pain and tenderness goes on...any idea when its going to start getting better?


----------



## jaynehard74

Libbysmum said:


> it is fluid I think...bloating fluid...it is horrible not to be able to put your pjamas on though...how is everyones chest areas? Expanding? Uncomfortable to wear your nice bra's?

Mine are ok so far, just a weird ache. My stomach is a bit flatter and I feel ok today.

Yesterday I thought I was going to be sick but wasn't and don't feel quite as starving!


----------



## 42andholding

I am 42, scared and pregnant! I have had 3 mc in the past year, and I am freaked out. The first was an empty egg and had a d and c, the second the numbers went down and lost it, the third time was the same but this time the heartbeat stopped completely. I am so afraid - and want a baby so desperately and am about 5 weeks now. I have to wait for another 2 weeks for the us....my hcg went from 2300 to 5700 in a week....so that is good news.....have had a headache non-stop and boobs are sore and have a mild tighness in my stomach...as soon as i know the heartbeat is normal, i will breathe better...but in the meantime i am a bag of nerves!


----------



## jaynehard74

42andholding said:


> I am 42, scared and pregnant! I have had 3 mc in the past year, and I am freaked out. The first was an empty egg and had a d and c, the second the numbers went down and lost it, the third time was the same but this time the heartbeat stopped completely. I am so afraid - and want a baby so desperately and am about 5 weeks now. I have to wait for another 2 weeks for the us....my hcg went from 2300 to 5700 in a week....so that is good news.....have had a headache non-stop and boobs are sore and have a mild tighness in my stomach...as soon as i know the heartbeat is normal, i will breathe better...but in the meantime i am a bag of nerves!

Good luck, you see the little heartbeat, it really has to be your time :hugs:

Keep us posted and stay positive :flower:


----------



## Becks2

Hi, I am pregnant after 2 MC's (both empty sacs) I have already had 3 scans and so far so good, have seen my baby and a strong little heartbeat, my due date is 4th March so am 9w1d :cloud9:

My daughter is 15, so it was a long time ago that I was last pregnant. I don't remember ever feeling this tired, luckily I am only feeling sick rather than being sick!!

Happy Pregnancy xx


----------



## Libbysmum

Becks2 said:


> Hi, I am pregnant after 2 MC's (both empty sacs) I have already had 3 scans and so far so good, have seen my baby and a strong little heartbeat, my due date is 4th March so am 9w1d :cloud9:
> 
> My daughter is 15, so it was a long time ago that I was last pregnant. I don't remember ever feeling this tired, luckily I am only feeling sick rather than being sick!!
> 
> Happy Pregnancy xx

All the best, tiredness and peeing seem to be common in pregnancy. I don't know if I feel as tired this time round. I have a 1yr old that I am constantly running after so it is hard to rest. Soon as I sit down it seems she is pulling books off the shelves or getting into the trash or something she shouldn't. I have no idea how I am going to go with two kids under 2!


----------



## Xinola

Hi, sorry that i noticed this thread just now! I have been back to baby and bump just since yesterday adn was hooked in the first trimester threads. However, i'm happy to find other ladies in this section.

According to my calculations i'm due around the 15th of March. I will see a midwife next weekand hope to have an appointment for a scan soon. Ijust moved to Finland, so i don't know how they deal with pregnancy and delivery,etc.


----------



## Libbysmum

Finland is great! In fact most Scandinavian countries have excellent hospitals especially for maternity. I am sure it will be fine. Unlike Australia where they can deny which hospital you go to if you are not in the "catchment" area. I am 10wks along and haven't got a hospital organized yet cause of this and it is very frustrating as the other 2 choices of hospital I don't really want to go to either one! I really wanted to go to the same hospital I had my daughter as they already have my history etc. but seems that will only happen if I move closer to the hospital which is ridiculous as currently it is only about 15km from my house!


----------



## Justine325

Hi: I'm am due March 25, 2013 as wellI'm 37 and this is my first. I have been fortunate not to have too many sick days but many many nauseous days. Eating has become difficult and limited cause it kind of makes me ill. My smell and my taste has changed. I had symptoms very early on but did not test till 2 missed periods only to have spared any disappointments(12 years of trying). Everything is healthy and he/she is a busy bee. I am staring to get the RLP(round ligament pains) and from what I read that is a good sign. I have completely outgrown my undergarments and geez it is a chore to find comfort. I am starting to get a more restful sleep now-Thank goodness. other than that I really don't look pregnant at all but hoping to soon.


----------

